# another thread about raw



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Wouldn't the higher acid in her stomach make the digestion of bones easier for her? 

I completely sympathize with you, it must be so stressful searching for something that will work. I hope that this works for you.


Paula


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

littlestitches said:


> Wouldn't the higher acid in her stomach make the digestion of bones easier for her?
> 
> I completely sympathize with you, it must be so stressful searching for something that will work. I hope that this works for you.
> 
> ...


Raw fed dogs do have a higher stomach PH to facilitate in the digestion of bones. That's a good point - if Jessie truly does have a higher stomach acid already it could hypothetically make digestion of the bones easier. Most dogs do have to go through a period of time where their stomach acidity builds up. It takes most dogs at least 6 months to really be 100% effective and efficient at digesting whole bone. 

Maybe Jessie will feel better when her tummy actually has a purpose with all of that acid!  Kibble doesn't require the acidity for digestion that bones require. 

Jessie's mom, I know it's hard to wrap your mind around it and it DOES take time. The key is, you are considering it and doing research. Once you are ready, you will jump right in. The first time you watch Jessie eat a raw chicken back or chicken quarter you will be nervous. However, over time, when you see positive improvements in her health and it becomes a tangible reality that she isn't going to choke and die from the raw bones, you will become more and more comfortable. 

Some people, out of a misguided belief that smaller is better, will break up raw meaty bones into smaller pieces to "help" their dog. This is a big mistake and one that you should avoid. The BIGGER the better. Your dog has a very small risk of choking on something that is LARGE and requires chewing. Choking risk escalates with smaller items. So feed chicken quarters whole. Don't feed small things like chicken wings, thighs or drummies. You can cut up boneless meat at first if it makes you feel better. Also, when she first starts, you may want to hold onto one end of the chicken quarter to help her get the hang of crunching. Also, don't be surprised if eventually she chomp, chomp, gulps. As long as it goes down the hatch, she is okay. Finally, dogs are very effective at bringing something back up if it doesn't go down right. They sort of gag it right back up their throat and then try again. It's crazy to watch, but it is an instinct they have.

Re: impaction - I've never heard of it happening with *appropriate* raw bones and I know a lot of raw feeders. One thing: don't ever microwave a raw meaty bone to thaw it out. This can begin to cook the bone and it will no longer be safe.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you, both!

CM - i responded to your message - in case you didn't get, i just want to say thank you. i already did some reading, some of it sounds like her, some doesn't. she is not losing weight, she is high energy, no coughing. HOWEVER...i called her vet and am waiting for a call back. i told them i am just tired of this pattern and i need some deeper examining done to finalize whether it is a benign situation, or not. they do not do endoscopes at the office i usually go to, however, there are offices (they are part of a large group) that do. from what i've read, xray is the first recommended course for diagnosis. endoscope being the second. 

i will keep you posted. i appreciate your input and please pass the thanks along.

sincerely,
ann marie


----------

